# The Old Anderson Place.



## downtowndeco (Aug 20, 2010)

After a long long delay this one is just about ready to go. This HO scale kit is based on a photo taken by Dennis Cooper of an abandoned house in St. Louis. It will retail at $70.00. I'm hoping this will actually be ready to go out the door in 2 or 3 weeks. Finally. : ) I still need to build a diorama for the photo shoot and add the chimney. 








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]

Let me know if you have any questions. Cheers!

Randy Pepprock
Downtown Deco


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice relic! Great detail.

Did the real-life prototype have that arched opening/window? That's an unusual shape for a front window that size. I like it ... but it's different.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks, yes it does. It's plywooded up, just like mine. : )


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Houses often had changes to things like windows and doors during their life reflecting the then fashion. 

Very nice model. What materials will the kit feature?


----------

